# Gade Hit & Miss Engine



## Jack (May 23, 2010)

This is a photo of my progress so far on the Gade Engine Casting set that I picked up at the NAMES show. So far the castings have been a delight to machine. I will post more photos of some of the smaller pieces when they come back from the chrome platers, no more drab, old painted projects for me.

_*Jack*_


----------



## chuck foster (May 23, 2010)

jack i have one of those gades that i built about 6 or 8 years ago and they make a nice running little engine.
the only part i messed up was the carb so i built my own carb...........one day i will see if i can get the proper carb casting.
did you get the castings to make the wheels and cart for this engine?
are you going to use a #10-40 spark plug?

what you have done so far looks great but we do need more pictures ;D :bow:

chuck


----------



## Jack (May 23, 2010)

Hi Chuck

Yes, I did get the castings for the cart along with the wood for it too. The only thing that Gary can't get anymore is the hasp for the battery box, but I am checking the hobby shops in my area for one, I don't think that I will need it very soon.

I broke the first crankshaft in half, but I ordered another and promptly received it and all went well with the second one.

I did get the 10-40 spark plug, its in the box of parts waiting for its turn to be installed.

I also got an electronic spark thingee from S&S along with a hall effect switch, but all that stuff is way in the future. :big:

_*Jack*_


----------



## b.lindsey (May 23, 2010)

Nice looking engine Jack and the progress looks great so far...just need more pics :big:

Bill


----------



## Gearsguy (Jun 2, 2010)

I picked up a GADE kit at the GEARS show three years ago. Finally got around to building it last year. This is a very nice kit. All the castings were very good . The brass castings were excellent. It is a good running engine too. My only problem was that the plans are a little bit odd and confusing in places but everything you need to know is there and accurate.

I did an experiment on the rings. I first tried o-rings. They worked just fine but wore out rather quickly. My bore just isnt polished smooth enough I suspect. I now am using acetel and that works well too. Lasts longer than o-rings and very easy to make. The engine runs cool so I dont worry about melting them. I think I will next try cast iron. No real reason for this, just want to see if there is a difference. Figure cast iron will last the rest of my life.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your build. Good work.


----------



## Jack (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello Everyone

Greetings from St. Louis, MO 
I have been busy in the shop for the past several weeks (months) and this is what I have to show for it. This casting kit was a delight to work with now I have another nice looking model to add to my collection. My kids are going to have one He%# Of A Yard Sale when I go to the big hobby shop in the sky.
I will attempt to get a video of it running when I get some free time.

_*Jack*_


----------



## idahoan (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow! the little Gade turned out real nice. A buddy of mine built one last winter and it runs real nice. I have a set of castings for both the engine and the cart that I hope to build someday.

How did you attach the spokes to the wheel rims? also did you thread the spokes into the wheel hubs?

Once again great job! looking forward to seeing the video.

Dave


----------



## Jack (Jun 27, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjlMqsiAaEI[/ame]

No I did not thread the spokes into the hubs, I threaded the end of the 1/8" diameter spokes 5-40 and threaded the six holes in the wheels also 5-40 and screwed the spokes into the wheels and trimmed them off even after everything was in place. After every spoke was in place a little drop of green locktite around each spoke in the hub and we're good to go. The spokes float in the hubs so to speak.

After a little tweaking it runs very nice and smooth but it is a little hard to start because I am not quite used to it yet and then I wind up flooding it but after it starts running it smoothes out very nice. ;D

I plan on letting it run for a while until it gets broken in and I get used to it, then I will take everything apart and paint it. I want to get it to the point where it will start dependably when I show it to someone. By then I will be knee deep into my next project. Stay tuned.

_*Jack*_


----------



## Maryak (Jun 27, 2010)

Jack,

Very nice, I like the way it fires pretty regularly, the governor etc. must be spot on. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice project and video Jack. Thanks for posting.

BTW: The latter half of the video was blank...at least when I watched it.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice Jack...I had the same problem with the video but what there was was excellent! Not that it needs it at all, but was just curious if you have plans to paint it in some way or not?

Thanks again for sharing it!

Bill


----------



## Jack (Jun 28, 2010)

If I was perhaps 30 or 40 years younger I might understand the world of the internet and technology. You young kids with your I phones, I pads, I pods, twitter and facebook when it comes to all that techy stuff I am dazed and confused so I'll stick with what I know... making chips and a mess in my basement shop. I will try to get the teenage girl that lives next door to come over and make a new video for me and post it for me.

Yes it will be painted, see previous post, something like this.

_*Jack*_


----------



## Jack (Jun 29, 2010)

This should work

_*Jack*_

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnwZFA25b5c[/ame]


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 29, 2010)

Very very nice Jack. Love that sound!!

 Ron


----------

